# T-Shirt Business



## Vunique99 (Oct 13, 2007)

I would like to start my own womens T-shirt business, where do I begin?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Putting aside a weekend and reading these forums from beginning to end.

So you're off to a good start.


----------



## jb (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah, the forum 'things i wish i'd known from the start' really helped me!

Good luck getting started!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Get a notebook and start jotting down every idea that comes to mind, no matter how small. Try to define what you hope to accomplish for your business, and how you think you can get there. 

You will want to put together a business plan, but you don't have to slap it together overnight. As well you shouldn't. Just start small, and add to it as you go along. 

Most importantly, keep us informed of your progress!


----------



## Poe-Boy (Oct 8, 2007)

This forum is an ECXELLENT place to start.

If you have little to no experience managing your own business, please do not forget to research the heck out of the legal/tax/marketing side of starting up your own business. Otherwise, you could have great shirts at an awesome price, but one of those 3 things I recommend you brush-up on will come up and bite you in the backside before you've given your line of clothing a decent shot to succeed.

I am in the process of getting my first business off the ground myself and the reading/research I've done regarding the Tax, Law, and Marketing aspects of the business world has already kept me from making mistakes I KNOW I would have committed. 

BTW, don't spend a chunk of your capital on business books unless the one you want is just not available at your local library. And even if it's not at your library, try the "used " books store first.

PEACE and GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a good place to start reading: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/start/

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/starting/


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

A good place to start is to write down your Mission Statement. That's a 1-5 sentence guide, that lays out: Who your company is (will be), What you do, Why you do it, and what your values are. 

You can then use it as a guide to formulate your business plan. If you believe what you write it's a great tool - on the other hand, if it's just words on paper it's probably a waste of time. Good Luck!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Tom is absolutely right. What might seem like stating the obvious to some just starting out, is actually the very essence of your business at it's core. You may be surprised at what you may learn from spelling out these few questions.


----------

